

WellTok Lands $18.7M From NEA, Emergence & Others - gabeh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/10/welltok-lands-18-7m-from-nea-emergence-others-to-make-your-health-plan-more-engaging/

======
gabeh
WellTok is hiring. We're located in lower downtown Denver, just a few blocks
from Coors field. We'll do relocation if you're not living around here. If
you're interested in helping to solve some pretty important problems that can
make you feel really good about the work you're doing, like helping folks get
healthier or managing their chronic conditions, in a HUGE space (15% of the US
GDP!), we would probably be a good fit.

Rails - We're looking for a seasoned full-stack engineer with experience
building distributed systems and has spent some time with Rails. This person
will be our seed engineer for this new chapter of growth that Welltok is
starting - be our core systems team's coefficient!

JS - We're looking for someone who has a real interest in javascript in the
browser. You should have some full-stack experience, but you've narrowed your
focus a little bit towards the top of the stack. You should be familiar with
the frameworks that bring structure and organization to applications
(backbone.js, angularjs, ember, etc). You'll be using our Rails apps for your
data needs so you should have familiarity with Rails.

Feel free to contact me directly with questions.

~~~
dgbsco
This looks SMART.

